# Ships crews welcome to reunion



## Richards Shipbuilder (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi 
If you served on any of the Ships built by RICHARDS Shipbuilders it would be great to see you at the reunion to share your memories or perhaps your still serving aboard one of them now. It would be great to have you there.(Pint)


----------

